# Ovulation tests



## Irish Baby

Second time using OPKs 
None of my lines seems strong enough to be positive, I’ve tested a few times a day, does this mean I’m not ovulating :shrug:


----------



## Irish Baby

Irregular cycle


----------



## Lozb

Plenty time to still O. Mine cn be from cd16-19 so far.


----------



## Bevziibubble

There's still time. Good luck :)


----------



## Jft1

I always ovulated between cd17-cd20. Good luck!


----------



## Irish Baby

I’m confused... got some stronger lines today but I’m wondering, does the peak indicate the day of O or does O occur 12-48 hours after the peak?
When people say the surge, is the surge when the tests start to get very dark or is the surge just the peak test? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi I've been ttc for just over 9 moths now and been using opks and temping all that time. 
Have u recently come off birth control or anything? 
I stopped my mini pill back in February been ttc ever since and noticed my ovulation was a bit all over the place the first few months. Sometimes it was supper early and sometimes late. 
The last 4 cycle were much more regular with ovulation on cd13, but this cycle I didn't ovulate until cd15. 
Not sure if its the new supplements im taking or If it was down to last months chemical pregnancy. Leaning more toward it being the macca root supplements because I only started when AF ended so there new. 
With my other 3 chemicals in April June and July I ended up ovulating early so I'm thinking the later ovulation this cycle is more down to the macca. 
Sadly cd28 now and I'm out again so December will be cycle number 10 ttc. 
But it will interesting to see if I ovulate on cd15 again. 

Keep testing hon and I hope u get ure positive opk soon. 
Nirmoly ovulation is anything form cd11 to cd21 I think so don't worry to much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I also tend to ovulate the day after I get my peak OPK. But not everyone is the same. 
Do u temp at all?


----------

